# 16v intake manifolds. Options?



## Chromosexual (Dec 2, 2007)

Seriously...........Pierce Manifold's intake is the suck....


----------



## candm (Apr 27, 2003)

*Re: 16v intake manifolds. Options? (Chromosexual)*

i have one of their 2-piece long manifolds for a 16 valve and on one of the manifolds on the bottom side part of the casting had to be ground slightly so the bolt could pass through straight. also a couple of the mounting holes on the manifolds had to be elongated slightly to line up with the ports. a little bit of work but everything works very well. also, the people at pierce are very helpful. anyway, good luck


----------



## frechem (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: 16v intake manifolds. Options? (candm)*

Why don't you remove some material around the nut?


----------



## mk2dubbin (Mar 16, 2002)

*Re: 16v intake manifolds. Options? (frechem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frechem* »_Why don't you remove some material around the nut?

there isnt enough room without breaking thru into the intake tract. i sold the short mani and went to the long mani mentioned above - but i had issues with that one too (not nearly as bad). 
ive heard nothing but good things abotu the rowland manifolds though FWIW...


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: 16v intake manifolds. Options? (frechem)*

I have that same intake and did a lot of work on that #1 bolt hole. I was able to improve it but as you say, take off too much and you grind thru the runner. I got those special air-cooled nuts that fit the 8mm studs, but use a 10 or 11mm wrench or maybe it's 3/8" I also port matched it to my head and polished it. 
It's still slightly problematic: when I install it I hafta start some of the nuts and lower the intake to the head as I start the nuts onto the studs. It's not quite ideal, but with an A1, this manifold helps gain much needed clearance because it is so thin.


----------



## BlkVrsix66 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: 16v intake manifolds. Options? (Chromosexual)*

The redlines suck too http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif lots o' grindin'


----------



## Eric16v (Feb 17, 1999)

*Re: 16v intake manifolds. Options? (antichristonwheels)*

where is a good place to get those aircooled vw nuts?


----------



## FATGUYINALITTLEDUB (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: 16v intake manifolds. Options? (BlkVrsix66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlkVrsix66* »_The redlines suck too http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif lots o' grindin'

X2


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: 16v intake manifolds. Options? (FATGUYINALITTLEDUB)*

Redline 8V DCOE manifolds suck too. Same problems there.


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: 16v intake manifolds. Options? (Eric16v)*

CB Performance. They are a big aircooled tuner/shop


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: 16v intake manifolds. Options? (Eric16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eric16v* »_where is a good place to get those aircooled vw nuts? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...l1318


----------



## zornig (May 12, 2001)

*Re: 16v intake manifolds. Options? (L33t A2)*

why not use a allen head bolt there?


----------



## maghau (Jun 17, 2007)

could anybody post up a picture of the long inlet from piercemanifolds?


----------



## mk2dubbin (Mar 16, 2002)

*Re: (maghau)*


_Quote, originally posted by *maghau* »_could anybody post up a picture of the long inlet from piercemanifolds?

after powdercoating and adding the vacuum barbs...
















short manifold:








long manifold:








hows that?


----------



## maghau (Jun 17, 2007)

thats cool! I see you have mounted your radiator under the lockplate, it seems like webers is a snugg fit with the long inlet!
but pierce manifolds are sold out for the short one... MISAB inlet costs 850$ and pierce is 503$... hard desicion... I think Misab is offering the best quality regarding flow and easy fitment! any regards about these inlets?
sorry for bad writing, but Iam from Norway,


----------



## candm (Apr 27, 2003)

*Re: (maghau)*

i was aware that misab makes o-ring mounting plates to use between the carbs and the manifold but didnt know they produced manifolds. can you post a picture? i have a set of the long, 2-piece manifolds made by pierce and 2 years ago they were like $250 new.


----------



## rivethead (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: (candm)*

I have a set of TWM long manifolds- Don't know if they make them or have them made - Perfect fit.


----------



## TehLonz (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: 16v intake manifolds. Options? (zornig)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zornig* »_why not use a allen head bolt there? 

ding!


----------

